# Wrigley Velos Manchester Velodrome Bash



## Wrigley Velo (14 Sep 2018)

Fielding this to see what response we get. 

Who would be interested in a two hour session over the winter at Manchewter Velodrome? 

Costs £25-30 if we get sixteen heads (depending on time of week) for a two hour coached session with bike and lid. Shoes extra. Post below if interested.

@colly
@I like Skol
@Hacienda71 
@fossyant


----------



## dan_bo (14 Sep 2018)

@dan_bo


----------



## colly (14 Sep 2018)

Nice. Put me down.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Sep 2018)

Hell yes!


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Why not - it's the nearest I'll have been to a road bike in 3 years !


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Sep 2018)

I am a possible subject to kids duties.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

I'm slow though. and I'll bring my stabilisers.


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2018)

Possible


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Can I take the derny ?


----------



## colly (14 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Can I take the derny ?


Is that like 'taking the fifth' ?


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> Is that like 'taking the 5th' ?



Dunno - I'll need the 'Sith' and the power of the Force, but I'm taking the new electric motorbike if they have it, the petrol one nearly gassed me out last time at about 40 mph.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Sep 2018)

Bump. Need at least 10 before we press the button on this.


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2018)

Yes, depending on day and time. Might also encourage my 14yo to come as he could do with track time on next year's wheels (disc and deep section front).

If we can't make it we've both got track bikes and my 54cm one's available for loan.


----------



## Straightup (15 Sep 2018)

Yes - I would be interested, I'm North Manchester based.


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Sep 2018)

Put me down too please.
Mrs OFT delighted as that’s my birthday present solved.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2018)

Yeah I'm in

Will check with the Glossop Massive to see if any other takers


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2018)

Just following the tag from the other thread back here.

No, probably not and for the purposes of numbers, definitely not.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> Just following the tag from the other thread back here.
> 
> No, probably not and for the purposes of numbers, definitely not.


How about for err y'know.......hookin up and enjoying it?


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> How about for err y'know.......hookin up and enjoying it?


Blimey Dan, I thought it was an evening of cycling you'd invited us to


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> How about for err y'know.......hookin up and enjoying it?


Me, social, pah!

One day, one day...


----------



## Kestevan (16 Sep 2018)

Put Anita and me down on the list dependent on date/time


----------



## colly (16 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> How about for err y'know.......hookin up and enjoying it?


Don't go getting all unnecessary Danny.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Sep 2018)

I asked Jnr as he has done it in the past but not enjoyed it so said no


----------



## Kestevan (16 Sep 2018)

Stick another 4 people down on the expressions of interest. A few mates fancy a go too.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Sep 2018)

Looks like I'll be getting dates then. Well done all.


----------



## 4F (17 Sep 2018)

Yes, subject to time and dates


----------



## I like Skol (17 Sep 2018)

I'll ask @potsy 




@potsy do you know anybody that might like to have a go at it, work colleagues maybe?


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Sep 2018)

Ooooo I might be up for it depending on dates/time/life .......you know the score ! Some rogues on the list I have not seen for a while so it would be great to catch up


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Sep 2018)

What’s the chances of this being on a Saturday /night?
Me & Mrs Dave might be persuaded, we could combine it with a visit to my mum.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> What’s the chances of this being on a Saturday /night?
> Me & Mrs Dave might be persuaded, we could combine it with a visit to my mum.



Slim to none Dave sorry.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2018)

How is 

SUNDAY 25TH NOVEMBER 8AM-10AM 

Grabbing us?


----------



## Oldfentiger (20 Sep 2018)

OK for me


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> How is
> 
> SUNDAY 25TH NOVEMBER 8AM-10AM
> 
> Grabbing us?




Now that might just work for us....
I’ll check the date with Mrs Dave


----------



## Katherine (20 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> How is
> 
> SUNDAY 25TH NOVEMBER 8AM-10AM
> 
> Grabbing us?


Probably .


----------



## nickyboy (20 Sep 2018)

8am!!!!! On a Sunday!!!!!!

FFS, that's practically the middle of the night

I'm in


----------



## Katherine (20 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> Probably .


I could miss the Sunday club ride if there are enough ride leaders but I couldn't offer any of the spare places to the club because of the clash.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Sep 2018)

That date is free for us.

We’d go to my mums on the Wirral Friday and maybe get a hotel/Airbnb/rough it near the velodrome.


----------



## colly (20 Sep 2018)

Good for me Danny.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> How is
> 
> SUNDAY 25TH NOVEMBER 8AM-10AM
> 
> Grabbing us?


As it happens I have booked that Sat/Sun off work to spend some quality time with my wife.....

I'm in


----------



## Bazzer (20 Sep 2018)

I've just picked up this thread. If there is a place, yes please.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2018)

@colly


----------



## Kestevan (21 Sep 2018)

Works for us... Ill check with the other 4 guys, but should be ok.


----------



## colly (21 Sep 2018)

@dan_bo : I would refer the honerable gentleman to post No 38 above.


----------



## Steve H (21 Sep 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Works for us... Ill check with the other 4 guys, but should be ok.


Hi - I’ve not been on Cyclechat for a few years, but I’m one of Kestevan’s +1’s. Be good to see some of you old faces again


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> @dan_bo : I would refer the honerable gentleman to post No 38 above.




Better take me specs down to Eastlands.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2018)

Right then 

Two hours @ £258.00/Hour, 16 heads= 32.25 each.- Remember this includes bike hire. Put the marker down, awaiting confirmation.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2018)

Is 16 the max?

Or if I have one or two more does that reduce the price a touch?


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2018)

Max 16 sorry. Dem's da rules- used to be more.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2018)

Dammit 25ths been taken, Back with you soon.


----------



## Kestevan (21 Sep 2018)

Cool. 
Me, Anita, SteveH and a chap called Dave are in.
Other 2 have decided not to join in so may be a bit of room for @nickyboy to add to the list.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Cool.
> Me, Anita, SteveH and a chap called Dave are in.
> Other 2 have decided not to join in so may be a bit of room for @nickyboy to add to the list.



I've got one possible. Will confirm asap


----------



## dan_bo (22 Sep 2018)

The roster for December comes out on Monday. I'll book a Sunday morning-it looks like we have enough interested.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Sep 2018)

If it is going to be a Sunday in Dec then I can do 2nd, 16th or 23rd. Not the 9th due to work


----------



## dan_bo (22 Sep 2018)

Ok.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2018)

I like nothing better than getting up in the dark on a Sunday morning in December so I'm in

When date is fixed I'll check with some of the guys


----------



## Kestevan (23 Sep 2018)

I've had interest from a couple of other friends if there are any free spots. Pretty much any weekend in Dec (although the 23rd would be least favourable cos of you know Xmas and stuff).


----------



## 4F (23 Sep 2018)

Bit too early for me so will have to take a rain check this time


----------



## dan_bo (23 Sep 2018)

4F said:


> Bit too early for me so will have to take a rain check this time


Sorry pal it looks like either 8-10 am or the same at night. Bit of a bugger for you either way what with a 5 hour drive each way n that.


----------



## 4F (24 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Sorry pal it looks like either 8-10 am or the same at night. Bit of a bugger for you either way what with a 5 hour drive each way n that.



No worries mate, next time


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2018)

Put a marker on

SUNDAY 23RD DECEMBER 8AM-10AM 

Sorry, all they had- hopefully it'll stick this time I replied to their email within 2 mins. 

Please indicate commitment below.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Sep 2018)

That kind of muddies the water for us.... not sure where we'll be for Christmas.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Sep 2018)

I'm still in 

Mentioned it to Mrs Skol the other night and she said she fancied a go at it, but not with us lot, whatever that means? 

I don't think she has thought it through though because it involves riding clipped in (which she has never tried) and on a fixed gear bike (which she wouldn't even know what such a thing is). I could see much hilarity all round, except for her.... 

I'd better inform her of the new date so she doesn't try to double book us on any silly Christmas nonsense!


----------



## nickyboy (24 Sep 2018)

I'm in, I'll be glad to get out of the house as my Mum will have arrived by then


----------



## Katherine (24 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'm still in
> 
> Mentioned it to Mrs Skol the other night and she said she fancied a go at it, but not with us lot, whatever that means?
> 
> ...


They have pedals with toe clips which you can use.


----------



## colly (24 Sep 2018)

I'll be there.. Don't want to be square do I ?


----------



## Oldfentiger (24 Sep 2018)

I'm in too. please


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Sep 2018)

Put me down please.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> That kind of muddies the water for us.... not sure where we'll be for Christmas.



Sorry about that Dave, there'll be other times.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Sep 2018)

Don't forget- a maximum of 16.

@I like Skol
@nickyboy
@Katherine (?)
@colly
@Oldfentiger
@Pumpkin the robot
@danbo +1
@Bazzer
@Kestevan +3
@fossyant
@Hacienda71 ?


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Sorry about that Dave, there'll be other times.




No problem!

I expect I’ll be in Devon at Christmas at the in laws. Ho bloody ho!


----------



## Bazzer (24 Sep 2018)

Yes please.


----------



## Kestevan (24 Sep 2018)

Yep.
We are in.
Me, Anita, steve and dave.


----------



## Katherine (24 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Don't forget- a maximum of 16.
> 
> @I like Skol
> @nickyboy
> ...


I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Sep 2018)

Right then 

@I like Skol 
@nickyboy
@Katherine (?)
@colly
@Oldfentiger
@Pumpkin the robot
@danbo +1
@Bazzer
@Kestevan +3
@fossyant
@Hacienda71 ?

We're gonna need payment up front. Details to follow.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Sep 2018)

@dan_bo I will check the calendar when I get in tonight and ping you later.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2018)

I have a definite +1


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2018)

Who is bringing mince pies ?


----------



## dan_bo (27 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Who is bringing mince pies ?


Very generous of ya.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2018)

and sherry ?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> and sherry ?


If anyone needs a suitable hip flask for the occasion then see @KneesUp who is selling some HERE


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Don't forget- a maximum of 16.
> 
> @I like Skol
> @nickyboy
> ...


Yes please


----------



## I like Skol (3 Oct 2018)

Right you lot, it's getting serious now...……. so Dan has obviously passed all admin responsibility to me! 

Booking has been made and accepted for 8am on Sunday 23rd December. An invoice is now winging its way to the door of Dan and payment will be due before the event so we need to start getting money from you good people before the date.

Cost per head is looking like this;
Track hire & coach/instructor comes to £25 per person for the maximum group of 16
Bike hire (I think you can use your own bike if it is suitable but the rules are strict so probably much easier just to use theirs) - £12.80
Shoe hire (again, you can use your own shoes if you have the Look KEO system but they do not allow you to fit your own pedals to the bikes) - £5.40
Cycle helmets - Free of charge 

I need all the people that have asked for spaces to confirm they still want to attend and to send £25 per person to reserve the slot. Just confirm here in this thread you are still in up for it and I will send you some payment details by PM.

@dan_bo +1
@I like Skol
@colly
@fossyant
@Katherine
@Straightup
@Oldfentiger
@nickyboy +1?
@Kestevan (+ Mrs Kes, @Steve H & Dave?)
@skudupnorth
@Bazzer
@Pumpkin the robot

That's 20 19 17 people if everyone confirms and there is only 16 places which means it is 1st come 1st served (payment received reserves your position). Don't hang about, 1st two places already gone to me & Dan_bo!

Skolly 

EDIT: Bike & shoe hire is payable at reception on the day.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Oct 2018)

Yes.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Oct 2018)

I'm a definite. My "plus one" will confirm asap


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Oct 2018)

I think we’re heading for Devon for Christmas.

Hope you all have a great time. Post some pictures....


----------



## colly (3 Oct 2018)

I'll be along Skolly.

Apart from wanting to come I'll do anything to get away from Christmas organising.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (3 Oct 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2018)

It's a major Sunday for me, so I'm out I'm afraid.

Next time.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Oct 2018)

I am going to have to bail as SWMBO is rostered to work so I will be on childcare duties


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2018)

Yes please but I don't want to take a place from someone else who is really keen. I'll be the least fit rider but it's a goal to make me get stronger. 
I'd like to wear my own shoes and use the toe clips if allowed.


----------



## Oldfentiger (3 Oct 2018)

I’m in too please


----------



## Kestevan (3 Oct 2018)

Anita and i are in. 
I think @Steve H will be in contact to confirm him and dave and organise payment...


----------



## dan_bo (3 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Right you lot, it's getting serious now...……. so Dan has obviously passed all admin responsibility to me!
> 
> Booking has been made and accepted for 8am on Sunday 23rd December. An invoice is now winging its way to the door of Dan and payment will be due before the event so we need to start getting money from you good people before the date.
> 
> ...



Only passed it over cos you're shagging the dog.


----------



## Steve H (3 Oct 2018)

Kestevan said:


> Anita and i are in.
> I think @Steve H will be in contact to confirm him and dave and organise payment...



Yep - confirm for me & Dave. Let me know how to send you payment and I’ll send for the two of us.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Yes please but I don't want to take a place from someone else who is really keen. I'll be the least fit rider but it's a goal to make me get stronger.
> I'd like to wear my own shoes and use the toe clips if allowed.


You'll be fine. Kestevan is as slow as an old man and fossyant is just behind him 

7 paid up places now taken and a few more confirmed but waiting payment so we are easily into the double figures. Should be a good session, I'm really looking forward to it as I haven't done it before.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Oct 2018)

I’m working


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> I’m working


Can't you be not working? Phone in sick, get one of the children to muck out the animals, go in late (you should be able to get there for about 11am). There has to be a way to get a few hours early on a Sunday morning...…

13 places now paid for. @Pumpkin the robot is in the process of making the payment? so should be #14. That just leaves 2 spaces for @fossyant @Straightup & @skudupnorth to fight over.

I'm coming over all Christmassy so think I will bring along a couple of trays of mince pies and a tub of Christmas chocolates...…..


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Oct 2018)

I will sort payment tonight.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Oct 2018)

Just checked and Fossy is in 

Pumpkin will then be #15 and that leaves a final spot. Anyone that rides faster than me need not apply.....


----------



## Straightup (24 Oct 2018)

If there is a place left it looks like I'm in.
Please direct message me to sort payment etc,
I assume there is no problem with Jnr StraightUp coming along to spectate?


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2018)

Straightup said:


> If there is a place left it looks like I'm in.
> Please direct message me to sort payment etc,
> I assume there is no problem with Jnr StraightUp coming along to spectate?


There is still a place so welcome on board, details sent via PM.

Jnr is welcome and should be able to come down into the centre of the arena (although not on the track which is fenced off anyway) but will also be able to wonder freely around the empty spectator seating to get good views of you at almost all points of the track.

There is still a final additional place now available as someone has had to drop out due to serious reasons (Not just because they have to visit the MIL that day!) so if anyone else from the forum or you have a friend that fancies it then jump in before I fill it with a colleague from work (It won't be @potsy before anyone suggests it).


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2018)

I like Skol said:


> There is still a place so welcome on board, details sent via PM.
> 
> Jnr is welcome and should be able to come down into the centre of the arena (although not on the track which is fenced off anyway) but will also be able to wonder freely around the empty spectator seating to get good views of you at almost all points of the track.
> 
> There is still a final additional place now available as someone has had to drop out due to serious reasons (Not just because they have to visit the MIL that day!) so if anyone else from the forum or you have a friend that fancies it then jump in before I fill it with a colleague from work (It won't be @potsy before anyone suggests it).


It's looking unlikely that I'll be back on a bike by then too.
Even if my thumbs have healed by then, I won't have the miles in my legs to do justice to a session in the velodrome.
So, happy to give up my place.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's looking unlikely that I'll be back on a bike by then too.
> Even if my thumbs have healed by then,


Crikey, I missed this. What's happened? Not a bike accident I hope.

GWS and hopefully you will make it down to the velodrome.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Oct 2018)

Thumbs?

That sounds quite specifically crap. GWS.


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2018)

Yes, a bike accident! 

Two weeks ago, riding down the Cadishead Way on the path. It was that glorious sunny day. Late afternoon, riding into the sun . Crossing a junction, I crossed the first side ok, but as I crossed the second half, a black car turned off the main road into the side road that I didn't see until he turned. I braked hard, we missed each other but I went flying. Driver stopped and helped me up , left thumb a funny shape and painful. I wheeled my bike to his house. He called me a taxi. 5 and a half hours at Salford Royal. Dislocated thumb straightened under local. Whole hand swelling up and painful. Sent home. Next day right thumb and hand also painful. Finally seen in fracture clinic 6 days later. Torn ligament on left thumb diagnosed, hand put in plaster cast. Right thumb partially torn ligament. Hand in splint. Op to repair left thumb last Saturday. Very painful all week. Right thumb starting to settle but still very limited use.
As you can see, I can type!

How's the bike, I hear you ask?
Mr K has straightened the bent shifter. 
Bar tape torn and bar end a bit bashed. 
Saddle torn.
So, compared to me, fine really .


----------



## I like Skol (26 Oct 2018)

Ouch


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Yes, a bike accident!
> 
> Two weeks ago, riding down the Cadishead Way on the path. It was that glorious sunny day. Late afternoon, riding into the sun . Crossing a junction, I crossed the first side ok, but as I crossed the second half, a black car turned off the main road into the side road that I didn't see until he turned. I braked hard, we missed each other but I went flying. Driver stopped and helped me up , left thumb a funny shape and painful. I wheeled my bike to his house. He called me a taxi. 5 and a half hours at Salford Royal. Dislocated thumb straightened under local. Whole hand swelling up and painful. Sent home. Next day right thumb and hand also painful. Finally seen in fracture clinic 6 days later. Torn ligament on left thumb diagnosed, hand put in plaster cast. Right thumb partially torn ligament. Hand in splint. Op to repair left thumb last Saturday. Very painful all week. Right thumb starting to settle but still very limited use.
> As you can see, I can type!
> ...


Blimey Katherine.

As bad as that is it could have been so much worse. 
Hope you heal fast and have no lingering side effects.


----------



## Katherine (29 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Blimey Katherine.
> 
> As bad as that is it could have been so much worse.
> Hope you heal fast and have no lingering side effects.


Thanks !


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Yes, a bike accident!
> 
> Two weeks ago, riding down the Cadishead Way on the path. It was that glorious sunny day. Late afternoon, riding into the sun . Crossing a junction, I crossed the first side ok, but as I crossed the second half, a black car turned off the main road into the side road that I didn't see until he turned. I braked hard, we missed each other but I went flying. Driver stopped and helped me up , left thumb a funny shape and painful. I wheeled my bike to his house. He called me a taxi. 5 and a half hours at Salford Royal. Dislocated thumb straightened under local. Whole hand swelling up and painful. Sent home. Next day right thumb and hand also painful. Finally seen in fracture clinic 6 days later. Torn ligament on left thumb diagnosed, hand put in plaster cast. Right thumb partially torn ligament. Hand in splint. Op to repair left thumb last Saturday. Very painful all week. Right thumb starting to settle but still very limited use.
> As you can see, I can type!
> ...


Yikes...  

I just spotted your post. It sounds like a really nasty accident, but it could have been much worse. Heal soon!

PS I hope you can join me and several others on our long Cheshire ride in June next year.


----------



## Bazzer (31 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Yes, a bike accident!
> 
> Two weeks ago, riding down the Cadishead Way on the path. It was that glorious sunny day. Late afternoon, riding into the sun . Crossing a junction, I crossed the first side ok, but as I crossed the second half, a black car turned off the main road into the side road that I didn't see until he turned. I braked hard, we missed each other but I went flying. Driver stopped and helped me up , left thumb a funny shape and painful. I wheeled my bike to his house. He called me a taxi. 5 and a half hours at Salford Royal. Dislocated thumb straightened under local. Whole hand swelling up and painful. Sent home. Next day right thumb and hand also painful. Finally seen in fracture clinic 6 days later. Torn ligament on left thumb diagnosed, hand put in plaster cast. Right thumb partially torn ligament. Hand in splint. Op to repair left thumb last Saturday. Very painful all week. Right thumb starting to settle but still very limited use.
> As you can see, I can type!
> ...



For some reason I didn't get notified of additions to this thread and had seen elsewhere on the forum, a suggestion of you being off your bike. Sorry to hear of your off. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Katherine (1 Nov 2018)

Bazzer said:


> For some reason I didn't get notified of additions to this thread and had seen elsewhere on the forum, a suggestion of you being off your bike. Sorry to hear of your off. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


Thank you


----------



## I like Skol (13 Nov 2018)

OK, time to bump this thread.

We still have two places available for this visit to the velodrome now that @Katherine has had the misfortune of picking up an injury. 

The places are open to anyone that is a capable rider, although it must be stressed that this is a social meeting and there is no pressure to be the fastest, or even remotely professional. I have never done track cycling before and my own attempt may be comical at best. We have booked the track for two hours with a coach to get us going and ensure we are briefed and safe while on the track. This is all about coming along and trying it with like minded cyclists in an informal setting. You are unlikely to be the slowest (Unless your name is @potsy).

So, forum members, friends from a cycling club, keen cycling colleagues at work, family members, all are welcome and this is surely a great and different way to kick off your Christmas and meet new people.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2018)

I like Skol said:


> OK, time to bump this thread.
> 
> We still have two places available for this visit to the velodrome now that @Katherine has had the misfortune of picking up an injury.
> 
> ...


Beefy's got over his arse boil I'll give him a nudge.


----------



## kapelmuur (21 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Yes, a bike accident!
> 
> Two weeks ago, riding down the Cadishead Way on the path. It was that glorious sunny day. Late afternoon, riding into the sun . Crossing a junction, I crossed the first side ok, but as I crossed the second half, a black car turned off the main road into the side road that I didn't see until he turned. I braked hard, we missed each other but I went flying. Driver stopped and helped me up , left thumb a funny shape and painful. I wheeled my bike to his house. He called me a taxi. 5 and a half hours at Salford Royal. Dislocated thumb straightened under local. Whole hand swelling up and painful. Sent home. Next day right thumb and hand also painful. Finally seen in fracture clinic 6 days later. Torn ligament on left thumb diagnosed, hand put in plaster cast. Right thumb partially torn ligament. Hand in splint. Op to repair left thumb last Saturday. Very painful all week. Right thumb starting to settle but still very limited use.
> As you can see, I can type!
> ...



I’m an infrequent visitor to this message board and have only just read of your accident. I hope you’re well on the way to recovery and back on the century rides before too long.

Best wishes, Dave


----------



## Katherine (22 Nov 2018)

Thanks. 
Now on my 4th plaster cast which I can take off to start carefully moving the thumb. Right thumb nearly better but quite weak, still in a splint.
The cables from the shifter are snapped, so I'm going to buy a new group set because the front rings and cassette are quite worn anyway.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> The cables from the shifter are snapped, so I'm going to buy a new group set because the front rings and cassette are quite worn anyway.


Surely a new bike is the best option...…  (then fix the old one).


----------



## Katherine (27 Nov 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Surely a new bike is the best option...…  (then fix the old one).


New bike next time. 
To choose a new bike, I'd need to be able to ride it! This way, when I'm finally allowed I'll have a bike that I can ride.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2018)

All 16 spots filled now and it's getting closer 

Really looking forward to it and it is kind of like the best Christmas present I could ask for (even though I have given it to myself ). Hope you are all busy training and practicing your race face (even though it absolutely isn't a race ).

@Katherine I sent you a PM about this earlier in the week but haven't had a reply so just wondering if it didn't get to you for some reason (or got lost in the tide of Mod PMs you must receive?).


----------



## colly (7 Dec 2018)

I'm training even as I type this on my mobile. Kind of tricky riding one handed, at night, in the rain but I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I'm training even as I type this on my mobile. Kind of tricky riding one handed, at night, in the rain but I'm getting the hang of it.


Use both hands and you'll be able to type a lot faster too.....


----------



## Bazzer (16 Dec 2018)

A couple of quick questions:
From the web site, the velodrome wants height and inside leg measurements in advance. Are we sending these individually, or perhaps listed on the separate conversation thread with a single submission?
Does anyone know what the position is with spectators. Mrs B and child 2 have expressed an interest in watching. Mainly I suspect to see hubby/dad suffer.


----------



## colly (17 Dec 2018)

Good question. I think in the past it's been the organiser who has gathered the information and forwarded it on to the Velodrome


----------



## I like Skol (17 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Good question. I think in the past it's been the organiser who has gathered the information and forwarded it on to the Velodrome


I'm trying to get hold of them today because we still haven't had the invoice for the session as far as I am aware, despite a number of assurances from velodrome staff that the event is booked and an invoice will follow in due course!
I will ask the question about rider measurements when I get to speak to someone...…


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2018)

Spectators are fine BTW.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Spectators are fine BTW.


Forgot to cover that point. If my experience of watching my oldest do a taster session a few years ago is anything to go by then you are free and welcome to wander around the perimeter of the track and sit in any spectator seat you wish. The place will likely be deserted apart from us. You can also wonder through to the indoor BMX track which may or may not be being used. There is also usually some seats knocking about the rider area at the centre of the track but if you are bringing young children then obviously they have to be supervised and well behaved. We don't want them running around knocking bikes over or going onto the track itself which would be a big safety issue.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Dec 2018)

Still one ride left- my mate keefs been diverted. 

@I like Skol

Just so you know


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2018)

Just to let you all know, the Velodrome have confirmed the booking, but still haven't issued an invoice due to system changes and staff training! 

They have said the invoice might not even arrive until the new year. Hope I don't get carried away and spend all the money over the festive period.....

I also asked about bike sizing and they totally ignored that point. I am sure I have asked them this before and they said it didn't matter and bikes will be sorted on the day.

It looks probable that I have managed to refill the spare slot vacated by Dan's mate. Watch this space.....


----------



## Kestevan (21 Dec 2018)

So what time we all meeting up then.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Dec 2018)

I'll be down there about 7.45.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Dec 2018)

oh and many thanks to @I like Skol for taking the reins on this. Took a load off me during a ridiculously busy time. 

Helps that he only works part time though.


----------



## colly (21 Dec 2018)

I'll be setting off so as to arrive around 7.30. Just in case I get lost or summat...


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2018)

@I like Skol - if you can't fill the slot let me know. I need to do some further training before my next Stage 2 accreditation attempt.


----------



## Bazzer (22 Dec 2018)

I'm aiming for just after 7.30.
A word of warning for those coming from out of the Manchester area; there are roadworks on Regent Road, Salford. This is the road you will be on as you come off the M602, which itself links to the M62/M60/M61. At that time of the morning on a Sunday it shouldn't be too bad and it is possible some of the restrictions normally in place may have been eased. Never the less, you may want to bear this in mind.


----------



## Straightup (22 Dec 2018)

I'm aiming for 7.30 to 7.45 too.

Just to check - all I need is .....myself and shorts and a top?
Bike and shoes will be sorted at the Velodrome.
I'm assuming its ok to pop the Garmin onto the bike - to add a few more miles to my annual distance......


----------



## colly (22 Dec 2018)

Straightup said:


> I'm aiming for 7.30 to 7.45 too.
> 
> Just to check - all I need is .....myself and shorts and a top?
> Bike and shoes will be sorted at the Velodrome.
> I'm assuming its ok to pop the Garmin onto the bike - to add a few more miles to my annual distance......


You will need a helmet. They wont let you on without one.
You can stick the Garmin in your pocket but l dont think they would like you to have it on the bars.

Edit. Last time in went the garmin didnt record much useful stuff because being indoors l think it was always losing satellite contact.
Can always try it though.


----------



## Straightup (22 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> You will need a helmet. They wont let you on without one.
> You can stick the Garmin in your pocket but l dont think they would like you to have it on the bars.
> 
> Edit. Last time in went the garmin didnt record much useful stuff because being indoors l think it was always losing satellite contact.
> Can always try it though.



Great - thank you.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Dec 2018)

Straightup said:


> I'm aiming for 7.30 to 7.45 too.
> 
> Just to check - all I need is .....myself and shorts and a top?
> Bike and shoes will be sorted at the Velodrome.
> I'm assuming its ok to pop the Garmin onto the bike - to add a few more miles to my annual distance......


Wear a baselayer. It'll become obvious why if someone comes off.


----------



## Katherine (22 Dec 2018)

Take a drink to leave in the central area for the occasional stop.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> @I like Skol - if you can't fill the slot let me know. I need to do some further training before my next Stage 2 accreditation attempt.


Just had a 'can't make it' text so it looks like we now have 3 empty slots available. If you want to buy one or more of these then you are more than welcome to join us 

Anyone else fancy a go?


----------



## I like Skol (22 Dec 2018)

Kestevan said:


> So what time we all meeting up then.


@nickyboy has kindly offered me a lift so we should be there by 7.30 at the latest. This will leave us enough time to check-in and get shoes/bikes etc while still being ready for the session to start at 8am (I hope they run on time, we are paying for it!).


----------



## I like Skol (22 Dec 2018)

Straightup said:


> Just to check - all I need is .....myself and shorts and a top?
> Bike and shoes will be sorted at the Velodrome.
> I'm assuming its ok to pop the Garmin onto the bike - to add a few more miles to my annual distance......





dan_bo said:


> Wear a baselayer. It'll become obvious why if someone comes off.





Katherine said:


> Take a drink to leave in the central area for the occasional stop.


Some info from the website here - www.nationalcyclingcentre.com/track/information/safety-information-rider-conduct

This includes advice about clothing and also mentions helmets and not mounting anything on the helmet (not sure but this may include attaching extras to the bikes too?).

They can provide helmets if needed....






Good advice from @Katherine about drinks. I was going to bring a bottle but it's worth reminding everyone. Could be a thirsty 2hrs if you don't!


----------



## I like Skol (22 Dec 2018)

Finally, I just need to add, I'm really looking forward to this, it is going to be ace 

Anyone else fancy a go and taking one of the last few spots?


----------



## dan_bo (22 Dec 2018)

@DCLane


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2018)

dan_bo said:


> @DCLane



Can't go I'm afraid - SWMBO has reminded me I'm booked already tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Dec 2018)

I had a snoop into the velodrome one weekday when a group was doing a tester session.

No one stopped me wandering through the tunnel to get to the centre.

I exchanged a few words with the instructor who told me I was welcome to grab a bike and have a go, even though I was in street clothes.

They had a fleet of Dolan roadie bikes, although I think most riders were on their own bikes.

What struck me was how fast you have to go to get anywhere near the top of the banking, which is steeper than I imagined.

The instructor was urging greater effort from some of the riders, but it was all very friendly so you ought to have a good time.


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2018)

You'll enjoy it tomorrow (I hope!).

Keep pedalling ... shan't say how I know 
You need effort to go up, but once you're there it's fine
Remember to push on into the corners, ease off coming out
Look right before moving up, look left before moving down


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2018)

Well, as expected, that was ace. I'm pretty sure everyone enjoyed it and nobody fell off so we were obviously doing it right.

I do have a list of timed laps against the rider numbers the coach gave you so once you all tell me your numbers I will publish the times. Just to set things rolling, I was #1. Not sure why the coach kept picking on me to go first, its not like I have ever done it before so I didn't know what I was doing.

I have some pictures but none of us actually riding. I will post a few up later once I get on my PC.

Looking forward to trying it again, hopefully get a session lined up for sometime in the second half of 2019?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (23 Dec 2018)

Top morning. I really enjoyed it. A friend of mine has a track bike for sale, I may be interested in it now!
Number 11


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2018)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-z0Kh0pvNM



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dk8guSC4WFo


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2018)

Come on guys, don't be shy. Lets have some names against times so we can see how much we improve next time.


----------



## Oldfentiger (23 Dec 2018)

Thanks for organising 
First time on track for me.
First time riding fixed.
Really enjoyed it 
Put me down for the next one.
I was #8


----------



## Kestevan (23 Dec 2018)

Cracking morning really enjoyed it def up for the next one.

I was 7, Anita was 6


----------



## dan_bo (23 Dec 2018)

Number three. Great to see old friends and new faces. Lets see if we can get the numbers for the next one.


----------



## colly (23 Dec 2018)

Number 2 for me.

Thanks for starting the ball rolling @dan_bo and thanks to @I like Skol for running with it and organising everything. Nice to catch up with some familiar faces too.
Here's to the next outing.

My grandaughter took some photos so when I get them I'll post on here.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Dec 2018)

Firstly apologies for not staying to socialise after the ride, but family commitments in Marple Bridge and Stockport meant time was tight after the ride.
Secondly a big thanks to @dan_bo and @I like Skol for the admin side of things.
It was my first time on a track and first time riding fixed and really enjoyed it. I suspect my thighs are going to hurt tomorrow though,  so some intervals before next time.
I know Mrs B and child 2 took some pictures, but they are not around for 2 - 3 hours, so I shall see what they have and if they can be posted.
I was number 13.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Dec 2018)

First time on a track and first time on fixed. Surprising how easy it was to get used to it. Will be up for the next one, gonna put some training in after holding @I like Skol wheel for a few laps at the end and then blowing up badly. I was #4


----------



## dan_bo (23 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> First time on a track and first time on fixed. Surprising how easy it was to get used to it. Will be up for the next one, gonna put some training in after holding @I like Skol wheel for a few laps at the end and then blowing up badly. I was #4


Did i also hear some mountain bike murmurings also?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2018)

Sorry @colly you weren't on the group shot for some reason?






Recovering after the two hours of torture.....





And Final shot from me, having a little chat in the café afterwards.





Thanks for coming guys


----------



## nickyboy (23 Dec 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Did i also hear some mountain bike murmurings also?



Post-exercise euphoria. Forget everything I said


----------



## Straightup (23 Dec 2018)

Yes, many thanks for organising.
First time on track for me too.
First time riding fixed also.
Number 9


----------



## colly (23 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Sorry @colly you weren't on the group shot for some reason?



Oh what a shame.  My fans will be SO disappointed.


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2018)

Sorry to have missed it - and I hope to be at the next one with my 14yo.

On another note, if anyone is looking for a track bike we'll soon be selling his small sized Avanti Pista Pro: https://www.wiggle.co.uk/avanti-pista-pro-2016/ . Very competitive but easy to handle, this one's never had a crash and put him on 2 national podiums this year. Asking £300 for it.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Post-exercise euphoria. *I meant* everything I said



I'll sort something easy out for some time in the new year Nick, just to introduce you gently...…

By the way, I have another option for your DIY problem. Did the thing I gave you fit your nuts ok? If you just need a little less length then I may have the answer. Phone is on charge at the moment but I will try to give you a ring later on.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'll sort something easy out for some time in the new year Nick, just to introduce you gently...…
> 
> By the way, I have another option for your DIY problem. *Did the thing I gave you fit your nuts ok? If you just need a little less length then I may have the answer*. Phone is on charge at the moment but I will try to give you a ring later on.


Blimey Skol, I know why you're on about but others might not!


----------



## Bazzer (23 Dec 2018)

It transpires child 2 took mainly videos, but of the photos she took:















And her being in artistic mode


----------



## colly (23 Dec 2018)

@nickyboy & @I like Skol 

Get a room !


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2018)

So glad you all had a good time. Well done everyone.


----------



## Steve H (23 Dec 2018)

Awesome morning out. Thanks for organizing! I was No 5. Definitely want to go again now.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2018)

OK, here are the long awaited results. A drum roll please...…..



































I could rearrange them into time order but is doesn't make any significant difference..... 






Numbers 10 & 12 are Nickyboy's mate and Steve H's pal so if either of you can find out from them that will complete the list.



Bazzer said:


> And her being in artistic mode


Love that fish-eye view @Bazzer


----------



## Steve H (24 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Numbers 10 & 12 are Nickyboy's mate and Steve H's pal so if either of you can find out from them that will complete the list.
> @Bazzer



I can confirm, no 10 was my mate Dave


----------



## Oldfentiger (25 Dec 2018)

I’ve had enough of watching TV today, so I’ve done a session on the turbo. I’ve also worked out that my average speed for the one lap time trial was around 26mph.
Was faster than that in my head


----------



## I like Skol (25 Dec 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> I’ve had enough of watching TV today, so I’ve done a session on the turbo. I’ve also worked out that my average speed for the one lap time trial was around 26mph.
> Was faster than that in my head


That's a good point! I get 28.7mph compared to your 25.8mph. When I have a spare minute I will do the calculation for us all and add the result into the table.
Excellent stat to examine, good one @Oldfentiger


----------



## nickyboy (26 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> That's a good point! I get 28.7mph compared to your 25.8mph. When I have a spare minute I will do the calculation for us all and add the result into the table.
> Excellent stat to examine, good one @Oldfentiger


Apparently the Olympic qualifying time for the 1 lap is 20 seconds (which you and one other beat)
Before you start getting excited about Tokyo, that's from a standing start


----------



## I like Skol (26 Dec 2018)




----------

